# ADSL, ADSL 2, ADSL 2+  και  Broadband Hardware > Cisco  ADSL modems και routers >  Cisco 870 series και 2017.

## varethika

Τελικα τωρα που θα γινουν ολες οι γραμμες μας Vob το 2017 να υποθεσω οτι τα 870 router μας δε θα δουλευουν απευθειας με την γραμμη....

----------

